# Which remote launcher



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

For someone who trains ONE dog, solo most of the time, sometimes with one or two birdboys, I don't see a benefit in having a remote launcher with 6 or 10 bumpers, since I generally don't repeat marks.

Having said that, does the Thunder system offer any great advantages over a BumperBoy? If there's a big reliability or user-friendly issue, I don't mind spending the extra, but if it's mainly just for the increased capacity, I can buy a lot of kibble off the difference. (seems easier to tote a box of .22 ammo to the field than a propane bottle) Any thoughts? Thanks.

ps...if I'm out of bounds by asking about name-brands, please let me know and nix this thread, or go private

Dave F


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Those small bumper boy launchers, 2 and 4 shooters are light, portable and easy to set up. They also tend to be reliable. I own 3 tho they are 8 and 12 shooters but would have the 2 or 4 if I were training one dog instead of 5.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Ditto what Bob said. The 2 and 4 are Bi-directional so if you set them up correctly you can do some nice marks without moving the line or set up a nice triple.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

One dog?

Willing to go out into the field to reload and move the setup?

Why not go with a launcher that will throw birds? Like a Zinger or Gunners Up. The benefit to the dogs is immeasurable.

Your money ... my opinion.

JS


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

JS,
Excellent point. On the occasion I get birds, I make sure I have some help, to take full advantage. But most of the time that I'm alone, I'm using bumpers, and the small launchers seem easier to toss in the wagon and set up for a quick after-work session. I will definately consider a bird launcher if birds get more plentiful in my routine.

thanks,
dave


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say, also, consider getting three wingers. They can launch bumpers, frozen birds or live birds or even rubber birds.

Kathryn


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We have a Maxx 7000 -- can launch 7 bumpers.
Very helpful when you are training with one or two people -- can set up multiple gun stations. We also use them at the same gun stations as the retired gunner (which is now made by Harold Garner since Train-Rite is out of business).


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

dnf777 said:


> For someone who trains ONE dog, solo most of the time,
> 
> 
> With solo most of the time, best bet is to initially go with the wingers because they will do ducks and bumpers. Then later on get you some bumper boys or thunders. Big difference between smell of plastic and smell of a duck.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my training partners has a Maxx 7000 and another a Bumper Boy. My dog does not particularly care for the bumpers either throws. Plus those special bumpers are really expensive!

I am like you, I train alone a great deal of the time. I decided to go with a slingshot/trampoline type launcher because of the versatility.

I went with the Bird's Up Launchers by Retriever Specialists. I know there was a thread a while back that got pretty ugly. Frankly, I did have some problems with them, but that was during the transition to their new model. The guys at RS worked with me to get it right and I am now very happy with them. 

My training partners that have Zingers and other brands are quite impressed with the throw my Bird's Up launchers produce. They are also very consistent and reliable. I think the biggest thing I like though is that I can easily carry two complete launchers in a regular car trunk or backseat - assembled if I choose. It is also much easier to carry them out to the field.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

like you I train 1 maybe 2 dogs. I had the BB's for a while (1 year) then sold them. I now have 6 wingers with the TT controls. I will never go back. The difference is awesome. Get three wingers and some TT controls. The price difference is not that great. If you are worried about space get the SOG gunners up models.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

I just sold 2 Bumper Boy 8 shooters and used the money to buy 3 Gunners Up with TT electronics and still had money left over. I'm training 5 dogs right now and prefer to have a thrower that will throw everything not just bumpers. There was nothing wrong with my BB's but I really like the versatility of the GU's.


----------



## marshmonster (Jan 21, 2009)

I train solo for the most part too.

I saved a bunch of money and got a system that works for me in a couple of ways.

I bought upland box launchers. They are half the price of the wingers and the 22 primer launchers like bumper boys etc..

The one's I got are DT Systems. Battery operated, one remote does a bunch of boxes...for the price of one winger, you get three boxes.

I tilt them for retrieving marks (I wedge cut a 4 x4, and stick it in the launcher for travel, and put it under the launcher when I set it.), and they lob bumpers a good ways, dokkens and real birds enough to have your dog see them in moderate cover, and can be used for a live bird to work on 'walk up' or upland hunts as well (try putting a live bird in a winger...lol)

they are lower profile, and easier to hide than a winger, and I can carry two or three at a time no problem.

and my 50 pound ten yr old can set them...



One reason I went this route is that I really think Bumper Boys and other rimfire operated launchers are backwards.

I borrowed a BB from a friend and began training my pup. I would call, it would call(button pushed) and then it would fire, and launch, and then I would fire at it (to simulate shooting the bird, work on steady to shot etc...)

well, I noticed that the dog would turn and look at my gun when I shot. She had quickly become accustomed to the sound of gunshot signalling the launch of a bird...and consequently, as the mark I was shooting at fell..she's turned around looking at my blank gun...totally confused and clueless as to where the mark fell.

I prefer to keep the gunshots behind her, and have them ignored, not as an attention getter....just my opinion


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

My advice... get one that pitches birds or bumpers. You can get almost 3 for the price of a thunder. Deal with the size. Son of a guns are pretty small. I have a thunder and like it but I mostly use it for a freebie in the yard after a stressful situation. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I've been around a lot of the Bumper Boy launchers and I've yet to see a reliable one. It seems that all I've been around have had connectivity issues between the control box and the launcher itself. That and they make a terrible mess when trying to launch ducks off of them. 

My personal preference is the Zinger. Mine have been in service for 7 years and I have replaced eye bolts on the pouches and elastics and that's about it.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Get yourself 3 Gunner's Up full size wingers and you will be set.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

splashbird said:


> For those who suggest only wingers, how do you help a pup if they can't find a mark when you are training alone? (not so much an issue after a certain point in training) And how can you simulate the gunshot at the winger without someone helping to fire a blank? I want to purchase some wingers, but these issues stick in my mind plus reloading for each dog is not an attractive thought when working alone. Is there anyone else out there who trains mostly with launchers??


Very true , No help for the pup/dog with a winger set up .But I get a lot of throws from my zingers w TT set up . And I need the exercise ,so walking back and forth to reset is fine with me .And mine shoot a .209 primer at the launch , and a sickly duck call prior to that gets them looking if they haven't picked out the launcher yet .


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

splashbird said:


> For those who suggest only wingers, how do you help a pup if they can't find a mark when you are training alone? (not so much an issue after a certain point in training) And how can you simulate the gunshot at the winger without someone helping to fire a blank? I want to purchase some wingers, but these issues stick in my mind plus reloading for each dog is not an attractive thought when working alone. Is there anyone else out there who trains mostly with launchers??


Usually if I am needing to repeat marks, I'm only throwing singles and if that is the case I can set a couple of my wingers next to each other for repeat throws. I too need to be walking and not just standing in one place or driving a atv to reload. Also, I am lucky enough to train with some else who has remote wingers so we could (if needed) set several stations up with multiple wingers at one station for repeat throws. Of course I had trained several retrievers before ever getting my BB's and was able to make them Hunting Retriever Champions. You really just have to decide what works best for you. Me, I sold my BB's and bought the 3 GU's and that is what works for me. Not going to knock anyone for going a different route, do what ever you need to do to get the dogs trained.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

For my young dogs I sometimes have two wingers out there to shoot another if necessary. Although most of the time I use dogtra electronics and use the duck call feature to pull them back if they start to break down or leave the hunt area. I think the sound attracts puppies as much as the throw. It usually fascinates them for some reason. I would LOVE to use a multiple thrower in training, and sometimes do. I just feel throwing birds, in the end, makes a better retriever.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> For those who suggest only wingers, how do you help a pup if they can't find a mark


My GU's fire a 209 primer when they launch a duck or bumper.

I have TriTronics Pro Controls to operate my GU's remotely. I push the button to make them buz before I push the launch button. The pup get's used to looking at the noise and then watching the GU fire off a bird. If the pup hunts his way out of the area I push the noise making button and that often will bring him back to the fall area. You can have two GU's out there and throw another one after making noise when the pup is hunting or just set it off when the pup is enroute. For inexperienced pups I don't like two GU's as I've had them take the bumper from the unfired machine. Although no one has been hurt doing this, I worry about the darn thing going off in the pup's face. There's enough power there someone could be hurt.

I'm a repeater so I don't mind repeating marks. If a little noise doesn't bring them back to the fall area I'll walk out there and hey hey the pup to the fall. I'll then sit him 30 or so yards away from the fall on the line to the mark and walk to the machine and hand throw the bumper to the area of the fall and send the pup remote. I'll reload the machine when he brings the bumper to me and walk to the origional line and have the machine rethrow the bird. If I bit off way more than the pup could chew, I'll only walk back halfway or so and rethrow the bumper. I'll usually then reload again and bring the pup all the way back to the origional line and redo the mark. 

Takes patience to train a pup.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks to all who offered advice. I went with a zinger and TT electronics. Seems like zinger and GU both make their owners happy, and my personal experience with TT made me go with them.

Zinger set up in seconds out of the box and worked beautifully. I see more in my future!

Dave


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

dnf777 said:


> JS,
> Excellent point. On the occasion I get birds, I make sure I have some help, to take full advantage. But most of the time that I'm alone, I'm using bumpers, and the small launchers seem easier to toss in the wagon and set up for a quick after-work session. I will definately consider a bird launcher if birds get more plentiful in my routine.
> 
> thanks,
> dave


I have a slingshot type launcher that folds down to six feet long and about 6 inches square. You can purchase a manual or remote option, electronics separate. It's the Shur-Toss by Day's End that I got through Dog's Afield. I can easily slide three under the platform in the back of the pick up.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

splashbird said:


> For those who suggest only wingers, how do you help a pup if they can't find a mark when you are training alone? (not so much an issue after a certain point in training) And how can you simulate the gunshot at the winger without someone helping to fire a blank? I want to purchase some wingers, but these issues stick in my mind plus reloading for each dog is not an attractive thought when working alone. Is there anyone else out there who trains mostly with launchers??


As someone said, you can purchase 3-4 tossers for the price of BB 4 shooter. So when training a pup alone put more than one tosser in one location. I recommend the Days End Shur Toss launcher. No launcher throws a better flyer & there is no substitute for training with real birds.

http://www.dogsafield.com/products.asp?dept=141


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

splashbird said:


> For those who suggest only wingers, how do you help a pup if they can't find a mark when you are training alone? (not so much an issue after a certain point in training) And how can you simulate the gunshot at the winger without someone helping to fire a blank? I want to purchase some wingers, but these issues stick in my mind plus reloading for each dog is not an attractive thought when working alone. Is there anyone else out there who trains mostly with launchers??


Here is another advantage of the Bird's Up wingers. There is a jack for a remote speaker that plays whatever sound you choose to record. So, you can, using a transmitter receiver combo, or a long cord, place the speaker in the area of the fall, not near the winger. You could record yourself using the recorder built into the unit saying, Hup Hup or whatever.

I know these haven't been out long enough for many people to be familiar with them, and there is always some suspicion or distrust when something is new or different, but there are some definite advantages. Time will tell about reliability, but at this point everything seems fine.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

John Kelder said:


> Very true *, No help for the pup/dog with a winger set up* .But I get a lot of throws from my zingers w TT set up . And I need the exercise ,so walking back and forth to reset is fine with me .And mine shoot a .209 primer at the launch , and a sickly duck call prior to that gets them looking if they haven't picked out the launcher yet .


Sure there is help for a dog that can't find a mark. Use the sound and draw the dog toward the winger. Same thing with BB's. Hit the sound and the dog will hunt towards it and find the mark.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

I have seen many different bird throwers, but the best one I have seen is the Niagara Pro thrower! Several Clubs in the East are using them because of there versatility and and their ability to toss a bird up to 50yds. In a demonstration I saw them toss a bird from 20 yds to 50 yds without ever moving the winger. I watched as they shot flyiers from it and they did not have to hold the bird in the pouch because it holds the bird tightly. It also fires a 209 primer and is sold remote ready. It takes a Train-Rite remote release as well a manual release. This winger is produced by Creative Hunting Niagara Inc. Contact person is Mr. John Clement, Phone number is (716) 791-3967 They also produce the Train-Rite electronic Release. This machine blows away its competition and is priced reasonably.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Why would you want to throw a bird 50 yards?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Now that the original poster has made his decision, this thread is being moved to Product Review in an effort to keep all this type of information in one forum, handy to search.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I built three out of PVC they work well for my pocket book for the time being. I do not have electronics on them as of yet but can use a door actuator with dogtra electronics. I have two boys that do not mind pushing the release. I got the pouches from a buddy of mine who has a training supply web site. I now have the same pulleys that come with the gunners up will put them on when I get home should throw even better with them.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

"I know these haven't been out long enough for many people to be familiar with them, and there is always some suspicion or distrust when something is new or different, but there are some definite advantages. Time will tell about reliability, but at this point everything seems fine."

I think they have been made for about 10 years now.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> "I know these haven't been out long enough for many people to be familiar with them, and there is always some suspicion or distrust when something is new or different, but there are some definite advantages. Time will tell about reliability, but at this point everything seems fine."
> 
> I think they have been made for about 10 years now.


 

Good point Tom. You would think after this long somebody would like them


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

Tom, we started this company 5 tears ago. Made a real heavy difficult to setup model. Changed that 1-1/2 years ago and have sold 170 of them. Weigh only 15 lbs. and storage takes up a space 6" X 6" X 7", except for the arms which need a space 40" long and 4" around. There 170 happy customers, although it seems there aren't many that post.


----------



## rbduckr (Sep 18, 2009)

I have two gunner's up launchers with dogtra electronics, I have not had any problems.I would buy the same setup again. They launch ducks or bumpers just fine.


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I have two of the Feather Weight 807Wrc. They suit my needs just fine. When I am looking to upgrade I more than likely go back to Retriever Specialist.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

Like many others on this forum I train for the most part alone. I have been using 3 Thunder launchers and I am very happy with.... 1.) ease af set up.2)realiability3)cost to operate.4) Multiple marks. You can help a young dog out by throwing an additional bumpers when required.5)service.Had an issue on a Sunday.Doug Wilson(owner)called me himself and talked me thru the service. Thumbs Up on the Thunder Launcher!


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm not sure about the rest of you but when I train I use birds!!! I have yet been to a H/T or a Field Trial where they used plastic bumpers. At least the Bumper Boy you can attach bird wings to but they are not reliable nor consistent. How many times I have set up a triple with a diversion bird only to have one not go off. The bird launcher that I use is built by the Train-Right people. It out performs any mechanical launcher that I have seen on the market! Their Birdboy model with the shooter's release is the safe way to shoot birds. It uses a step down release so the shooter has both feet on the ground and can man the shooting station by himself. Train-Rite call John at 716-791-3967 They have three models of their releases, manual shooters release, the original electronic release, and the electronic shooters release.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've recieved my GunnersUp box-style launcher, and have put it through sea trials. Very nice product. The company (ie Rich) was very prompt to answer some questions, and easy to get a hold of. One feature I really like is the safety latch, but made an extra trip or two after forgetting to release it! (user malfunction). I found it is easier to lay the bird, bumper, or Dokken on the launcher, then close the thrower, rather than loading things in through the side once cocked. 

I found some minor differences between it and the ZW box, but both are excellent and work as advertised. If anyone has question regarding the comparison, please PM....I don't want to give the appearance of criticizing either of these excellent products. I would think most of the differences are matters of preference anyway.

I also have a winger, but for hunt-test distances, I find the box launchers easier to port and set up in the field.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Slinger Guru said:


> Tom, we started this company 5 tears ago. Made a real heavy difficult to setup model. Changed that 1-1/2 years ago and have sold *170 of them*. Weigh only 15 lbs. and storage takes up a space 6" X 6" X 7", except for the arms which need a space 40" long and 4" around. *There 170 happy customers, although it seems there aren't many that post*.


 
Interesting, you have sold 170 of them and have 170 happy customers, might say something about a product that people only buy one of. I know most people with dogs worth a carp would need at least three launchers to run triples. Wonder why they only buy one???? Maybe that would be why so few post about them......


----------



## Henry Hayter (Apr 3, 2009)

Badbullgator, I'm just curious why you always post negative replys about retriever specalists launchers. Do you guys have a personal problem or did he fail a dog of yours you thought should pass? I don't mean this as a personal attack I'm just curious. I have four of their launchers and am happy with them.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

kybirdhunter1 said:


> Badbullgator, I'm just curious why you always post negative replys about retriever specalists launchers. Do you guys have a personal problem or did he fail a dog of yours you thought should pass? I don't mean this as a personal attack I'm just curious. I have four of their launchers and am happy with them.


Always love it when a first time poster comes on for Rob

No actually one thing I have always said about Rob is that he is a GREAT HRC guy and great judge. Never failed a dog under him, but thanks for asking


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

kybirdhunter1 said:


> Badbullgator, I'm just curious why you always post negative replys about retriever specalists launchers. Do you guys have a personal problem or did he fail a dog of yours you thought should pass? I don't mean this as a personal attack I'm just curious. I have four of their launchers and am happy with them.



Take it from me, Corey, would not be one to hold a grudge against any judge, if one of his dogs was to fail.

He knows good dog work from bad.


----------

